# 224R or 228R



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was just wondering how much hp/tq would i be sacrificing if I went with the 224r over the 228r. I've heard a lot of good things about the 224r but not a lot about the 228r for the ls1. BTW mods are jba shorties,jba catless mids,ud pulley,cai,port and polish tb and intake.

Thanks Matt.


----------

